# reporting stuff subject to probate on tax return



## barney wilson (Jun 8, 2015)

Dual UK/US citizen living in the UK.
Inherited things from a UK citizen who died in 2014. Probate not yet granted.
The deceased's assets are still earning - dividends, savings interest, etc.
What of this do I need to declare as income in the tax return and what do I need to declare in FBAR?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have the assets transferred to your name yet? If they haven't, I wouldn't bother about US reporting issues (yet).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

